# Software for quick GPU benchmark?



## Gizmo

SuperPi.

I jest, I jest...check out Unigine stuff.


----------



## PhaedraCorruption

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gizmo* 
SuperPi.


Wut, hes asking for GPU, not CPU.


----------



## Gizmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PhaedraCorruption* 

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gizmo* 
SuperPi.

_*I jest, I jest*_...check out Unigine stuff.

Wut, hes asking for GPU, not CPU.

Sarcasm is lost on you.


----------



## KILLER_K

Aquamark, though from 64bit it requires two patch files. Unigine as Gizmo said. 3dmark test from futuremark are pretty good. Furmark is a good one.Lightsmark is also a good one.

Aquamark:
http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=673

Unigine:
http://unigine.com/

3dmark:
http://www.futuremark.com/benchmarks/

Lightsmark:
http://dee.cz/lightsmark/

Furmark:
http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/fur/


----------



## CL3P20

I wouldnt recommend AM3 to gauge overall performance..or to help show gains with GPU OC...its extremely CPU bound.

I would use furmark as long as your not OC'ing over ~20% or so from stock...its fast, and will stress the GPU..it will also show OC improvements in your GPU.

*IMO-I do not use furmark for vmod'd GPU's either.


----------



## tha d0ctor

I'd say the best alla round to show pure GPU performance is 3d mark vantage, to show overall system/gpu performance, like cl3p20 said, I would use Aquamark 3 or 3D mark 06. Unique heaven is a good benchmark for Directx11 but isnt as common for comparison as the others I listed (check out hwbot.org)


----------



## shilka

Look at the date of the thread its 10 years old


----------

